# Best ex-pat health insurance for Singapore?



## Ifrpilot

Im interested to hear from others who may have their own health insurance policy in Singapore. 

I have been looking around a bit, but would be good to hear positives or negatives from those who have front line experience with this topic.

Thanks!


----------



## GEHAN

Ifrpilot said:


> Im interested to hear from others who may have their own health insurance policy in Singapore.
> 
> I have been looking around a bit, but would be good to hear positives or negatives from those who have front line experience with this topic.
> 
> Thanks!


Since you are expatriate, you have to afford health insurance using cash.

First is Integrated Shield Plan which can cover up to 100% coverage. $500k per year
You can get pre and post cancer consultation as well.

Second, You can get a Term Insurance which cover Death/TPD/Critical Illness.

If you keen, i can refer you to my agent.


----------



## Ifrpilot

Yes i have had other plans in other countries. One country had a plan that was designed for residents and was excellent $1Million per year coverage, had a network of hospitals and even covered me when I was travelling to other countries. It is unfortunately designed for someone spending the bulk of their time in that country. 

So I'm open to new options now.


----------



## ebiburger

Take a look over at MOH's website 

There is a comparison of the various health insurance offered by the different insurance companies there. Singapore's health insurance does not cover pregnancy(except complications) and visits to the dentists. It covers you for hospitalization costs though. The integrated shield plan is useful for expats who will be staying for a few years in Singapore. Renewal on a yearly basis.


----------



## GEHAN

Ifrpilot said:


> Yes i have had other plans in other countries. One country had a plan that was designed for residents and was excellent $1Million per year coverage, had a network of hospitals and even covered me when I was travelling to other countries. It is unfortunately designed for someone spending the bulk of their time in that country.
> 
> So I'm open to new options now.


Maybe you can drop me an email and i let the agent advice you.

I am covered for private hospital in Singapore and i did the upgrade to 100% coverage.


----------

